# Lindsay Lohan: Wieder in Diebstahl verwickelt



## Mandalorianer (22 Aug. 2012)

*Kann es denn wahr sein?
Lindsay Lohan: Wieder in Diebstahl verwickelt​*
Da hat Lindsay Lohan (26) gerade erst ihre Strafe für den Diebstahl einer Kette hinter sich gebracht und sich wieder stärker auf das Vorantreiben ihrer Karriere konzentriert, da scheint sie eine Art Rückfall zu haben. Denn LiLo soll erneut in einen verbrecherischen Fall verwickelt gewesen sein!

Wie TMZ erfuhr, soll Lindsay zwei Männer mit zu einer Haus-Party in einem luxuriösen Hollywood-Hills-Anwesen gebracht haben, die nun des Raubes beschuldigt werden. Eingeladen zu der privaten Feier war offenbar nur die 26-jährige Partymaus, die aber ihren Bruder Cody, einen ihrer Assistenten und eben die besagten Männer im Schlepptau hatte. Die Party soll die ganze Nacht angedauert haben und erst am nächsten Tag – da waren viele der Gäste, darunter auch Lindsay noch anwesend – habe der Hausbesitzer bemerkt, dass einige teure Uhren und Sonnenbrillen verschwunden waren. Daraufhin bat er alle Anwesenden, noch zu bleiben und rief die Polizei, die dann auch Lindsay befragten wollte.

Die kleine Skandalnudel soll die Beamten aber, nachdem sie erfuhr, dass sie nicht direkt tatverdächtig war, stehengelassen und das Haus verlassen haben. Der bestohlene Gastgeber vermutete derweil, dass es sich bei den Dieben um die zwei Typen handelt, die Lindsay zur Party begleitet hatten. Die Polizei untersucht den Fall zurzeit noch, aber die liebe LiLo sollte vielleicht jetzt schon einmal ihren Umgang überdenken.

Quelle : Promiflash


----------



## Q (22 Aug. 2012)

> Die kleine Skandalnudel


 happy09

Wahrscheinlich hat sie gebrüllt: Ich bin prominent und ihr nicht  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2012)

Ich bin ein Staaaar, holt mich hier raaaaaauuuuuussssss


----------



## posemuckel (22 Aug. 2012)

Manche lernen's eben nie.


----------



## MarkyMark (22 Aug. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Manche lernen's eben nie.



Doch doch, aber eben immer erst dann, wenn sie tatsächlich mal Knast schmecken dürfen mit allem drum und dran und nicht so einen Extra-Wurst-Knastaufenthalt wie LiLo ihn bisher kennen gelernt hat.

Die gehört mal 2 Jahre weggesperrt mit dem Verlust aller Optionen wie Freigang oder Telefonie. Danach ist sie geläutert, könnte ich wetten. Manch einer muss es eben erst mit der harten Tour erfahren.


----------



## krawutz (23 Aug. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Die gehört mal 2 Jahre weggesperrt mit dem Verlust aller Optionen wie Freigang oder Telefonie.



Wenn sie da wirklich mit drinhängt (wie kann man nur auf einen so absurden Gedanken kommen), wird sie zum gefühlt zehnmillionsten Mal eine allerallerallerallerallerletzte Chance bekommen.


----------



## Tittelelli (23 Aug. 2012)

wen guckt diese hohle nuss


----------



## fritze99 (23 Aug. 2012)

Tja, Prominenz hat nichts mit Kopf zu tun...


----------



## MarkyMark (23 Aug. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Wenn sie da wirklich mit drinhängt (wie kann man nur auf einen so absurden Gedanken kommen), wird sie zum gefühlt zehnmillionsten Mal eine allerallerallerallerallerletzte Chance bekommen.



DAS glaube ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mal, die Richterin war das letzte Mal schon extrem angenervt von der "ich kann auf Knopfdruck Rotz und Wasser flennen und bin in Wirklichkeit ein Engel".

Wenn es nach mir ginge und sich das ganze bewahrheitet: 2 Jahre ohne Bewährung. Das ganze Programm.

Wesley Snipes wird auch nie wieder Steuern hinterziehen.


----------

